# Who has stock: CSMNT RDA (Black)



## 4.2volts (6/8/17)

Hey guys! I'm wondering if anyone can help me with who has stock on an authentic black CSMNT RDA? Wanted to get it from Throatpunch but their black ones are out of stock. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## piffht (6/8/17)

http://voodoovapour.co.za/rba-rda-a...smnt-cosmonaut-24mm-rda.html#/44-colour-black

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 4.2volts (6/8/17)

Thanks so much man! Will definitely order it tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

